# Leash Pulling



## ndirishkmk (Jan 23, 2016)

More questions here after getting back from our nightly walk. Gipper is AWFUL on a leash. He pulls the entire time, causing me to cut the walks short because I can't handle his weight for a long walk. I've tried techniques that I've read about such as stopping and waiting til he comes back to me (he never does, just keeps the leash taut) or just turning around (he just runs and pulls the other way). I was wondering tonight if I was just walking too slowly, but when I sped up he just sped up too. I really want to run with him and think it would help a ton with his puppy energy, but it is just dangerous right now with his pulling and darting side to side in front of me. HELP!!


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

The stopping and waiting until the dog eases the tension on the leash, works long run, but it takes a lot of consistency and patience, especially with a dog who has arrived with poor leash habits. Consider fitting him with a front clip harness such as a Sense-ation or Easy Walk, and clip the leash to both the ring on the front of the harness and the flat collar, as an aid to maintain control, while you teach him how to walk nicely on leash.

One of the first steps to teaching good leash walking skills is to teach our dogs that is very worth their while to pay attention to us, not only at home but out in the real world. If our dog is 'checking in' with us frequently, and looking to us for direction, they are less to be distracted by other things which can cause them to pull on leash. 
http://www.clickertraining.com/files/auto-eye-contact.pdf

We also want to ensure that on walks our dogs get plenty of ' be a dog' time, to sniff and investigate 'their world', satisfy their curiosity and instinct to smell, see and 'read the news', and learn about their world. Which is mentally stimulating for them, allows them to use their minds and tire themselves out.


----------

